# Signal Problems



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm at a loss here. In my office, I used to get a small amount of signal enough to receive phone calls and SMS. I was running Aeroevan's CM9 with no issues. I decided to take a stab at his CM10 release, but it never worked for me (could never get past the loading screen).

I updated with his 10.5 kernel, flashed the ROM, flashed the JB GAPPS and when that failed me a couple times - I reverted back to my nandroid backup. Ever since the Nandroid backup, I get zero signal. Not even a smidgen and I can only get something if I walk towards the window. The signal was never the greatest to begin with, but I always had something.

I've reverted to his v9 kernel and just tried reflashing CM9 from scratch and that didn't help. I'm at a loss of what caused this. Can anybody help me out?

I'll add that I also tried dialing *228 when I stepped out of my office and activated/updated successfully but still no luck.


----------



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I found the culprit. I had bought a new back cover for my phone, the white OEM one and it seemed to have messed with the signal a little bit. I went back to the original cover and getting the signal I was used to. I'm gonna bring in problematic cover to work tomorrow and take them on/off and see if that is the case. 

If anybody's curious - I bought this http://www.ebay.com/itm/251090382193...ht_1874wt_1163


----------

